# SOLD.....



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Swedish made 7000 on an 11ft King Kat rod. $100 and will meet within reason of Marion.












































Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Pending pick up. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Sold?


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Sold?


Sold to bbrausee.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

